# Favorite User Interface



## Flashlight Aficionado (May 3, 2009)

What is your favorite UI? Why?

What is your least favorite UI? Why?

Extra credit - if you designed an UI, how would it work?


----------



## MWClint (May 3, 2009)

My favorite is ramping style (more than 3 levels + no blink, strobe, sos beacons)

- D2DIM - smooth quick ramping, simple memory, has lockout and momentary on. best interface ever. anyone got a spare board theyd like to sell?
- EX10 is similar to D2DIM..but has some isssues. shortcuts are a plus
- Spy 007, 6 level knob perfectly spaced. u dont need 100 levels on hand when u have the spy. 
- I'm going to love the Peak First Repsonder FR1000A..forward tail clicky, 
with adjustable brightness knob near head..cant wait for it to get here!!!

i do like twisties as well, cant beat the simplicity of a single mode twisty.


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (May 3, 2009)

Thanks MWClint for the reply! Could you brake down how the UIs work? As in how you mechanically access the different settings.



This thread is about the UI, not what comes out when you find the setting you like. Only mention a setting when describing how to get to it.

i.e. no flaming about strobe or rants about multi-clicking.

Thank you.


----------



## defloyd77 (May 3, 2009)

The oh so simple tighten the head for turbo, loosen for low/general, like the Eagletac P100A2 and Fenix L2t.


----------



## Zeruel (May 3, 2009)

Flashlight Aficionado said:


> What is your favorite UI? Why?


D10/EX10. KISS.



Flashlight Aficionado said:


> What is your least favorite UI? Why?


Hi > Med > Lo > Strobe > Beacon > SOS > Pizza > UFO greetings



Flashlight Aficionado said:


> Extra credit - if you designed an UI, how would it work?


Like D10/EX10, double click for instant low, P+H for instant hi.
Bezel twist for brightness control like Surefire Titan.
And 3 clicks for battery indicator.


----------



## lctorana (May 3, 2009)

Barrel-mounted slide switch, with separate momentary pushbutton.

The further you get from this ideal, the worse the compromise.


----------



## Sgt. LED (May 3, 2009)

GDuP


----------



## gswitter (May 3, 2009)

HDS/Ra (Clicky)


----------



## FrogmanM (May 3, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> GDuP



+1

Mayo


----------



## Flying Turtle (May 3, 2009)

My favorite would have to be that of the LF3XT. It offers the best of both simple and fully programmable. You can have any level from very low to full power, variable strobe or beacon, or SOS come on at first click. From any setting high is only a press away. In the simple user interface the light is rampable, has last level memory, and low or high are just a click-press or double click away. And then there's the other features like battery voltage report, overdischarge protection, momentary, etc. Also, the electronic switch functions smoothly and silently. Very difficult for me to find fault. 

My least favorite is probably the multilevel twistie setup like the L0D, though it works fine and I very much like the light.

I suppose if I was to design my own it would work like the LF3XT, except through a side clickie, similar to the Proton Pro.

Geoff


----------



## Lite_me (May 3, 2009)

+1 The UI of the LiteFlux LF3XT. It's gonna be hard to beat.


----------



## kramer5150 (May 4, 2009)

Least fave, anything with a strobe or SOS.

Fave, simple mode flipping from low-med-high. Last mode memory.

Reverse or forward clicky, doesn't matter I can get used to either.

Low=5L
Med=65L
High=200L

No PWM, and the light must have good thermal cooling.


----------



## rolling (May 4, 2009)

1. SureFire L1,L2,A2
2. Surefire U2
3. NDI
4. Jetbeam M-Series

Everything where the switch only activates the light and the mode change is done in another way.


----------



## fasuto (May 4, 2009)

I like the UI of the First Light Usa Tomahawk MC, because is easy to operate one handed, have the levels I need, max are always ready...:twothumbs


----------



## wrencher (May 4, 2009)

First choice is the L1. Press a little for low and press more for hi.
A close second is the Ra UI. I always know were I'm at and were I'm going. I don't like anything with a strobe stuck in the way.

wrencher:nana:


----------



## Oddjob (May 4, 2009)

For me its the McGizmo piston drive. I love the simple two stage. Push piston for momentary low, push harder for momentary high or twist the head for constant low and twist further for constant high. Pretty simple and intuitive.
I dislike any UI in which you have to cycle through SOS or strobe. I don't mind if they are accessed through a menu.


----------



## harddrive (May 4, 2009)

defloyd77 said:


> The oh so simple tighten the head for turbo, loosen for low/general, like the Eagletac P100A2 and Fenix L2t.



+1 

Perfect for everything I do.


----------



## greenLED (May 4, 2009)

rolling said:


> 1. SureFire L1,L2,A2
> 2. Surefire U2


I'd only add the Gladius to that list and call it quits.


----------



## Tom_123 (May 4, 2009)

"What is your favorite UI? Why?"

For the UIs available now:
High quality clicky (which IMHO is very important for a good UI) for momentary and on,
twisting the head to switch through the levels, Memory on the last set level.
Like the Olight M20 which IMHO has the best UI to date.


"What is your least favorite UI? Why?"

Any light without momentary.
Complicated UI with programming ability, fancy stuff and the like.


"if you designed an UI, how would it work?"

Provided that this UI should just fit my needs perfect:

"Bigger" lights:

A high quality tail clicky with momentary and on,
and a kind of a ring near the head to switch levels. 
Like the Jetbeam Raptor, well at least I hope it will work this way.

As for the levels, full, mid, low and strobe is all I need,
where low should be really low, let say less than 10 lm
and strobe should have a low frequency.


Tiny EDC lights (1x AAA):

Tail clicky with momentary-low-high.

Regards
Thomas


----------



## Moonshadow (May 4, 2009)

For me, it's a toss-up between the *D10* and the *Gladius*.

The Gladius ramps more smoothly, but doesn't have the shortcuts to high and low. To be fair, it doesn't really need them, because a twist of the tailcap puts you into momentary high mode. [And for those of you who dislike strobes this isn't the light for you - mind you, it has the best in the business . . . _and_ the best way of keeping it out of the way until you need it].

I'd give both of these lights a 9/10. The only improvement I would like is some kind of momentary high function - so that you could ramp to an intermediate level, then mash the button down for full blast.

The momentary setting on the Gladius _almost_ reaches this flashlight nirvana - but when you let go the light goes off completely, rather than back to the ramped middle or low level. There are sound tactical reasons for this (may need to extinguish the light completely in a hurry, I guess), but for civilian use I would prefer to go back to the previous level.

So - my all time favourite, ten-out-of-ten best-of-all-worlds patented UI would be:

1. Smooth ramping from the Gladius but with shortcuts from the D10.

2. Instant momentary high by holding button down with return to previous level.

I would settle for a tailcap twist to get to mode #2, which would allow us to keep the strobe from the Gladius too.

Anyone know if you can reprogram a Gladius ??


----------



## nfetterly (May 4, 2009)

Oddjob said:


> For me its the McGizmo piston drive. I love the simple two stage. Push piston for momentary low, push harder for momentary high or twist the head for constant low and twist further for constant high. Pretty simple and intuitive.
> I dislike any UI in which you have to cycle through SOS or strobe. I don't mind if they are accessed through a menu.



I agree McGizmo Piston (PD). There is one additional ability though; twist head for constant low & push piston for momentary high (release back to low)


----------



## nfetterly (May 4, 2009)

Oddjob said:


> For me its the McGizmo piston drive. I love the simple two stage. Push piston for momentary low, push harder for momentary high or twist the head for constant low and twist further for constant high. Pretty simple and intuitive.
> I dislike any UI in which you have to cycle through SOS or strobe. I don't mind if they are accessed through a menu.



I agree McGizmo Piston (PD). There is one additional ability though; twist head for constant low & push piston for momentary high (release back to low)


----------



## KeyGrip (May 4, 2009)

Rear clickie with a selector ring on the body like the SF U2. I haven't used the Peak FS, but I'm sure I would like that as well. 

I'm also a fan of the single stage clicky and twisty.


----------



## TKC (May 4, 2009)

*Haiku!*


----------



## :)> (May 4, 2009)

Surefire U2 and HDS/Ra Clicky


----------



## jankj (May 5, 2009)

Favorite: Cycle from Low - Med - high (And NOT the other way around). 

No mode memory, meaning low ALWAYS comes on first if the light has been off for a few seconds. Low comes first to preserve light vision. If low isn't enough you just "add more light" by pushing/clicking the switch one or two times. This is a no-fuss interface that even Grandma can use without troubles, and it has the least possible disturbing effect on my night vision. 


Forward or reverse clicky doesn't really matter, I get used to both. 


Least fav: I've never tested it, but the typical Chinese cheap light with 5 modes including SOS and strobe in the sequence and "false mode memory" (meaning the light always start in the NEXT mode) sounds pretty ghastly.


----------



## RobertM (May 5, 2009)

A2/L1 for me with maybe the Titan being a close second.

-Robert


----------



## BlueBeam22 (May 5, 2009)

My favorite is the 6PL. Just tighten the tail cap all the way for constant on, loosen it a little for momentary, and loosen it more to keep to light off even when the rubber nob on the tail is depressed.

My least favorite would have to be that of the Task Force 150 lumen, which has a reverse tail clicky.


----------



## brighterisbetter (May 5, 2009)

I'm going to join the masses here and go with either the U2 or Titan. Neither of them are my favorite lights (they're up on the list though) but the UI's are about as good as it gets. I will give the slight edge to the Titan as there's no button to mess with. I'd like to see the U2A with a Kroma-esque (Max Blast??) tailcap.

I'm also fond of the Photon Freedom's and REX's UI. You can pretty much do whatever you want from the off position which is very handy and discreet.

And the Novatac 120T is very nice as well.

My least favorite are the DX/KD lights with 5-modes and no memory. Nothing worse than powering off a light in high, only to power it back on later in strobe :hairpull:

If I were to design my own, I'd take the current FLuPIC V2.2 and add a 6th mode where strobe is invisible and only accessible via quick double-tap. I like having strobe built into a light, but don't like having to cycle through different modes to get to it.


----------



## jgraham15 (May 6, 2009)

I love the UI on my NDI!!!! 

Head tightened = High (or strobe if you set it for it)

Head loosened = what ever level you want

Love the fact that strobe is hard to mistakenly activate

True momentary on (without it switching to some other level)


I HATE the UI on my Olight I20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Though I do like the light overall.


----------



## crocodilo (May 6, 2009)

Favorite: L1 style (and McC2S)!

Runner up: Nitecore Defender Infinity. No hassle. SmartPD is nice, too.

Regular: Straight twisties (like Ra or Raw).

So-and-so: Straight clickies on multimodes (like E1L, E2L, E1B, E2DL). Unable to use momentary without switching modes.

Less preferred: Multi-level sequential twisties. Although, when properly executed these work just fine (as in my BitZ), they can be a pain.

Don't really like: reverse clickies (like Fenix PD20).

In short: I like it simple, if possible with momentary option. Either way, almost any UI can be acceptable, although some are a major, major advantage.


----------



## hyperloop (May 6, 2009)

Personally my favourite is Jetbeam's IBS (Infinite Brightness Setting) UI using the reverse clicky tailcap.

Click once to turn on the light, half click to switch between the 3 modes, A, B and C. 

To program each mode:-

when in mode A, do 3 quick half clicks, the LED will ramp up from minimum to max, at 50% it will blink twice and at 100% it will blink 3 times and then start over again from minimum. 

when in ramping mode, at any brightness level, do another half click and it will enter the strobe-locator-SOS mode, the strobe will start off slow and gradually increase in frequency till max (about 15hz if i am not wrong) then go into locator mode (low blink), then beacon mode (two quick flashes-pause-two quick flashes), then SOS modes and then repeats.

When in strobe mode, do another half press and it will reset all 3 modes to default mode (default Hi - default Lo - beacon).

To me, this is great cos i wont ever see strobe or SOS modes unless i specifically want them and this UI gives me the versatility to choose the level of light that i want instead of a pre-determined level set by the manufacturer.

The IBS UI also works with a forward clicky, just that you do not fully click in the first instance, you have to half click till you reach the mode you want to program, then do 3 quick half clicks to enter ramping mode, hold till you reach the level u want, then click all the way and immediately click off, wait for about 3 seconds and the mode is programmed, its a bit more cumbersome than using the reverse clicky but i got used to that really quickly.

As for least favoured UIs, none actually, different lights have different UIs and just gotta get used to it is all, but Jetbeam's is my faourite as its the most versatile and easy to remember (at least for me) as compared to some other UIs.


----------



## importculture (May 7, 2009)

hyperloop said:


> Personally my favourite is Jetbeam's IBS (Infinite Brightness Setting) UI using the reverse clicky tailcap.


 
+1 on the jetbeam IBS. To me it's the best reverse click UI available. My favorite forward click UI is definately the Novatac 120P's if you haven't tried it you need to buy one. JetII non-pro and novatac 120p are 2 lights I think everyone should own and EDC.


----------



## Justin Case (May 7, 2009)

Moonshadow said:


> For me, it's a toss-up between the *D10* and the *Gladius*.
> 
> The Gladius ramps more smoothly, but doesn't have the shortcuts to high and low. To be fair, it doesn't really need them, because a twist of the tailcap puts you into momentary high mode. [And for those of you who dislike strobes this isn't the light for you - mind you, it has the best in the business . . . _and_ the best way of keeping it out of the way until you need it].
> 
> ...



The OpticsHQ/TLS reverse multifunction, infinite adjustable tailcap can do this.

The UI is excellent IMO, maybe better than the Gladius. The TLS UI is also one-handed. In principle, the Gladius is also one-handed. But you have to remove your thumb from the tailcap button to be able to rotate the channel dial. With the TLS, you never change your grip on the light.

Momentary high mode is always immediately available by pressing the tailcap button, regardless of the current mode the light is in. Tactical strobe mode is always immediately available as well by pressing the tailcap and side buttons simultaneously. If you don't like strobes, just don't press the two buttons at the same time and you won't see any strobes. Low mode is instantly accessible by pressing the side button. Hold down the side button to ramp up or ramp down the brightness. Basically, all modes are all accessible independently.

The main thing I don't like about the UI is the size of the side button. IMO, it needs to be larger in area, such as a elongated rectangle. That way, putting the button under your index finger is less sensitive to the orientation of the light in your hand.

A minor issue may bethat the tailcap also doesn't remember the last setting for the adjustable brightness mode. It always comes on in the lowest level. However, I think that's how the Gladius works as well. 

The other issues center around implementation. IMO, the tailcap has an unacceptably high parasitic current drain. The Gladius has far lower parasitic current drain. If some expert mod'er out there can disassemble the TLS tailcap and fix the circuit for more efficient operation, that would be a really great improvement. The circuit uses an Amtel Tiny13V microcontroller. The TLS tailcap also doesn't appear to be 100% compatible with P60 drop-ins. It certainly works with the matching TLS drop-in. But not my Malkoff M30, nor the low cost Deal Extreme 6090 and 11836.


----------



## Justin Case (May 7, 2009)

My favorite UIs are

- SureFire momentary-on twisty
- McGizmo McC2S/McE2S two-stage tailcap
- Gladius
- OpticsHQ/TLS reverse multifunction tailcap

The common thread in all of these UIs is independent access to any and all modes, without having to waste time cycling through some other mode first.

My least favorite is any UI that uses a serial mode access via sequential tailcap presses. That's like setting up N bedrooms in a house all in a row and to get to bedroom N, you have to walk through bedrooms 1 through N-1 first. Instead, if you arranged the rooms along a common hallway, you can access any of the rooms (modes) immediately.


----------



## f22shift (May 7, 2009)

d2dim.
you can have 2 modes. momentary with infinite variable or the click on with the 5 present ramping/hold to burst. you really can just set to whatever you feel like. it's the flexibility.

stock light?
the h501. clicks for high to low and presses from low to high. double click from high for hidden mode(strobe, wished it flashed or beacon)


i honestly like a fwd clickie with a twist hi and lo but in practice, 2 modes are not enough. there needs to be a high, general and super low and that's hard with a twist.


----------



## coldass (May 7, 2009)

TKC said:


> *Haiku!*



I am with you
I agree
It's the Haiku.


----------



## MichaelW (May 8, 2009)

I'd like a cross of the Fenix & EagleTac interface.

Tighten head for turbo mode: 200 lumens, press reverse clickie for 50 lumens, press again for 200.
Loose head (normal mode): 25 lumens, press reverse clickie, 100 lumens, press to cycle up/down


----------



## Igor Porto (May 8, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> What's your least favorite UI?
> 
> Hi > Med > Lo > Strobe > Beacon > SOS > Pizza > UFO greetings



Can't stop laughing


----------



## UpChUcK (May 8, 2009)

Flashlight Aficionado said:


> What is your favorite UI? Why?



Lo -> Med -> Hi w/ forward click + momentary and memory. Simple, logical (to me) and now flashing modes which I do not use. I have beacon lights for that.



Flashlight Aficionado said:


> What is your least favorite UI? Why?



Hi -> Lo -> fast strobe -> slow strobe -> fast SOS -> slow SOS. Just plain stupid! Flashing modes should be a separate selection mode.



Flashlight Aficionado said:


> Extra credit - if you designed an UI, how would it work?



Infinitely variable from 1-1000 lumens controlled telepathically.


----------



## monkeyboy (May 8, 2009)

+1 on the U2 style interface. But I would prefer notches on the ring mechanism (so it snaps into place at each setting - not smooth). I also think a maximum of 4 settings is enough and they should be clearly marked (like the latest Jetbeam Raptor or Fenix TA series). The only drawback to this UI is that you generally require 2 hands to change modes, the benefits are that you can change modes without switching the light on first and it stays set indefinitely.


----------



## Fallingwater (May 8, 2009)

Flashlight Aficionado said:


> What is your favorite UI? Why?


The one in the Akoray K-106 (my EDC). It has three fully programmable modes, not to mention the ability to turn low voltage protection on and off at will.



> What is your least favorite UI? Why?


Any multimode, reverse-clicky light with strobe and SOS modes. They get in the way of normal mode cycling and are annoying as hell.



> Extra credit - if you designed an UI, how would it work?


Pretty much like the Akoray K-106's, except with three soft-presses required to change mode and ten to start programming. The current K-106 changes with a single softpress and starts programming with six, which makes it impractical to use for momentary bursts of light. Other than that, that interface is as close to perfect as I've seen.


----------



## jgraham15 (May 9, 2009)

Flashlight Aficionado said:


> Extra credit - if you designed an UI, how would it work?


 


UpChUcK said:


> Infinitely variable from 1-1000 lumens controlled telepathically.


 

Sign me up for one of them!!!!! 
Actually with the way my brain works (I'm kinda retarded) the flashlight would probably never work. :thinking:


----------



## Wiggle (May 11, 2009)

Fallingwater said:


> The one in the Akoray K-106 (my EDC). It has three fully programmable modes, not to mention the ability to turn low voltage protection on and off at will.
> ...
> Pretty much like the Akoray K-106's, except with three soft-presses required to change mode and ten to start programming. The current K-106 changes with a single softpress and starts programming with six, which makes it impractical to use for momentary bursts of light. Other than that, that interface is as close to perfect as I've seen.



I also love the AKOray interface. I have the k109 and it's my favorite interface out of all my lights. Right off the bat I programmed it for around 8L->60L->150L with memory and it works great. I also appreciate that I can turn it into a 1 mode as well. The only setup I like better than this is a single mode light with a forward clicky, but that isn't as flexible obviously and isn't what the thread is about.


----------



## ntalbot (Jun 5, 2009)

The TA30 is my current favourite UI. For an EDC I would go with an RA Twisty or an NDI as the best for me.


----------



## o0o (Jun 6, 2009)

My preference:

Push button on & off with hold momentary.

Selector ring on the barrel to change settings, and light turns on to whatever setting is currently on the selector ring.


----------



## Jaywalk3r (Jun 8, 2009)

I like the UI of my Fenix PD30. With the head tightened down (Tactical mode), Max -> strobe, without memory. With the head slightly loosened (Practical mode), Low -> Med -> High -> SOS. Depending on head position, the light always turns on to max or low, which are my two most commonly used settings. It's the UI that makes this light my EDC.


----------



## MarNav1 (Jun 8, 2009)

Surefire L1/L2, GDuP is very nice too. Least favorite is most programmables, although I just got a Liteflux LF2X to play with. Just not a programmable guy I guess, but it's cool what they can do. No need to redesign the L1, unless to have an extra low like Milky does it.


----------



## BigWaffles (Jun 8, 2009)

Most Favorite:

Push button on/off with momentary
Twist on/off

Least Favorites:

Anything with more than 2 modes. If I can't push a button and get decent light right away I have to question the usefulness of the light in an emergency situation.


C.P.T.


----------



## lrp (Jun 10, 2009)

Someone had made a post about why have a UI if you don't use it, well, that got me to thinking and I decided to just sit down and program my RA Clicky. I have tried to program Henry's lights for years and always just gave up, well, last nite I didn't give up and after some time I put the Emergency Strobe in the high setting! I'm very happy to say the least and this thread was responsible for me doing it. The factory settings had always been about right but I now can program the light and it is much more useful now I can do what I want. I have to say that Henry makes awesome lights for edc!!


----------



## GarageBoy (Jun 16, 2009)

NDI/Fenix LxT (Loose for low, tight for high) no need to twist tail cap to keep the light on (my thumbs get tired on PD/SF A2 style switches)


----------



## Vinniec5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Fausto I agree with you. I like the Tomahawk MC modes with MAX instant on always avail. Its come in handy more than a few times for me. Even if you have the LEDs on the thumb pad overrides it and returns as soon as you let go IMO its a good tactical feature


----------



## HoopleHead (Jun 16, 2009)

I like dual mode lights.

I like having momentary.

I do like having flexibility in features, but the bottom line is that KISS rules in flashlight UI. Especially if you're in the dark, especially if you're in an emergency situation, especially if someone else needs to use the light other than yourself.

Best UI right now IMHO is on the McGizmo Ti-PD-S, or similar. Take a light, give it to a flashlight noob and have them operate it. How they use it and if they can use all the modes will be very telling about the UI.


----------



## jessy (Jul 8, 2009)

*what mode do you like most for flashlight*

for the flashlight mode ,now these are familiar currently:
high-mid-low-sos-strobe
mid-high-low-sos-strobe
high-strobe
high-low
**lm(3.5hrs) -> ** lm (8.5hrs) ->** lm (1hrs)-> Strobe -> SOS
what mode do you like most for the flashlight or do you have any idea for add so much modes for flashlight ?


----------



## yellow (Jul 8, 2009)

low --> med --> high (and whatever follows, as long as it is no _remember last setting_)
any other makes no sense for me


PS: when I lend my lights around, I program all to med as 1st level.
Is more than enough - especially if other ppl have their lights with them - and runs very long.


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: what mode do you like most for flashlight*

Check this out...


----------



## arowana (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: what mode do you like most for flashlight*

high-low-strobe


----------



## Tony Hanna (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: what mode do you like most for flashlight*

I don't like the strobe and sos modes.
What I'd really like is something with the usual low-mid-high plus an "extra low" for when I don't want to ruin my night vision.


----------



## lctorana (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: what mode do you like most for flashlight*

On-Off


----------



## Cataract (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: what mode do you like most for flashlight*

I prefer low-med-high, but always keep a good on-off twist-head tactical in case of emergencies. Strobe is fun, but I haven't had any real use for it so far, but It's nice to know the SOS is available if you actually go somewhere you could need rescuing.


----------



## Bushman5 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: what mode do you like most for flashlight*

Strobe - high - medium - low - moon - SOS - locater flash


----------



## computernut (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: what mode do you like most for flashlight*

I personally hate modes. The most modes I like on one button is 2 (low & high). I prefer low to come on first so I don't blast my retinas.

I think the strobe, SOS, ramping up and down, etc are great but should be done through a different button or selector.

Being a computer guy, photographer and also race R/C cars, I steer clear of anything that says "easy one button interface". You need one hand for the button and the other hand to hold the manual unless you use it all the time.

My dream interface would be a clicky button on the tail. A selector ring to choose the mode located near the base of the bezel. A brightness ring located near the tail that has clicks for high and low at each end of it's throw but be adjustable in between.

With an interface like this I could at a glance tell what mode is going to be active and what brightness it's going to be when I hit the on/off button. Indents could be used as well as icons so you can feel the position of the switches in the dark.

Modes that I would put on the front ring would be:
Normal, Beacon, SOS, Strobe

This way even in the dark you know that all the way to the left is Normal while cranking the front selector to the right increases the annoyance of the beam. Same with the brightness knob on the tail, left until it clicks is low, turning all the way right until it clicks is high. The clicking makes it slightly harder for the knob to get turned inadvertently.

I also have a slight preference for side thumb buttons on larger flashlights (ala Mag C/D) while having tail buttons for smaller flashlights.

The front selector ring can also be used for selecting colour if the flashlight has multiple LEDs.


----------



## Owen (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: what mode do you like most for flashlight*

I don't care for mulitmode lights for a couple of reasons. 
For one thing, I don't want to have to switch through a bunch of different modes. 
The main issue for me, though, is that the idea behind them is that you generally increase brightness for distance, but low on a light whose beam is suitable for use at a distance is far from optimal up close.
The SF TIR optic is a prime example. Big, bright spot on high, but a dimmer pinpoint spot at close range on low. Horrible, unless you use a diffuser, too. I hated the stock beams on the L1 and E2L, but appreciate the high mode on the E2DL.
That's why I have no great desire for a LX2, but look forward to seeing the A2L. 

What I really like is a low, medium, and high--with the high being a separate light, with a different beam shape.
Right now, the two lights getting all my use are a modded E2L with a flood beam and two widely separated brightness modes(my low and medium), plus another light with a Malkoff M60W for use at a distance(high). They make a really nice pair, with a combination of output levels and beam types that a single light simply can't match.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: what mode do you like most for flashlight*

For a general purpose light, my preference is L-M-H. Either last mode memory or start off in the same mode every time.... Next mode type memory is a deal killer.

For spot throwers and smooth reflector designs I like a single high mode.

No strobes and no SOS... unless the light is cheap enough for me to accept the annoyance.


----------



## glockboy (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: what mode do you like most for flashlight*

+1.



lctorana said:


> On-Off


----------



## lightsandknives (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: what mode do you like most for flashlight*



Owen said:


> I don't care for mulitmode lights for a couple of reasons.
> For one thing, I don't want to have to switch through a bunch of different modes.
> The main issue for me, though, is that the idea behind them is that you generally increase brightness for distance, but low on a light whose beam is suitable for use at a distance is far from optimal up close.
> The SF TIR optic is a prime example. Big, bright spot on high, but a dimmer pinpoint spot at close range on low. Horrible, unless you use a diffuser, too. I hated the stock beams on the L1 and E2L, but appreciate the high mode on the E2DL.
> ...



I feel the same way Owen. I've given up on finding the "perfect" light because I don't think I'll ever find it. For up close, I want a floody beam. For high, I want something that throws a long distance. I know there are adjustable heads, but I've not found one with a great beam pattern that I like. So for me, one floody light that is low>medium, and then another light with just high for throw. I don't need a focused beam for up close.

My E1B with diffuser will work for flood and throw, but I'd prefer not dealing with the diffuser.


----------



## Illum (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: what mode do you like most for flashlight*

on-off-(on)

A wire jumper on the PCB that the user can cut to override all multimode or leave it intact if she/she chooses to use multimode


----------



## Oddjob (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: what mode do you like most for flashlight*



lightsandknives said:


> I feel the same way Owen. I've given up on finding the "perfect" light because I don't think I'll ever find it. For up close, I want a floody beam. For high, I want something that throws a long distance. I know there are adjustable heads, but I've not found one with a great beam pattern that I like. So for me, one floody light that is low>medium, and then another light with just high for throw. I don't need a focused beam for up close.
> 
> My E1B with diffuser will work for flood and throw, but I'd prefer not dealing with the diffuser.


 
I've been loving my Lunasol 20 recently because of the floody low and throwy high. I find two levels is all I really use on a day to day basis. Low of around 10 lumens and 50+ lumens for high.


----------



## Winx (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: what mode do you like most for flashlight*

L-m-h or h-m-l, with memory. 2-mode is also nice. I don't have any light with strobe and/or sos. Well, I had two lights with both available, Jet-III Pro ST, which I gave to my mom and MF DA1, which I gave to my common-law-wife.

I was going to tune my Malkoff M30 with Shiningbeam's 3-mode driver, but decided I'm not going to do so. I'll pair it later with 6P-USA, so I'm giving some respect to fully USA made light. Isn't that a nice thing to do? :naughty:


----------



## henry1960 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: what mode do you like most for flashlight*

Extra--Low, Low, Medium, Then High oo:


----------



## Matteblack (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: what mode do you like most for flashlight*

Low - High!


----------



## sappyg (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: what mode do you like most for flashlight*

for me it depends on the light and my situation. daily EDC i like flat out high mode because there is usually more ambient light that i need to cut through..... that one goes h-m-l.... mostly flat out h
evening and night i like l-m-h (h being about 5-10 lumin usually), usually straight up l. m is always a good compromise but mostly only at night.
no strobe. no flashy flash whimble whimble blinking.


----------



## Chrontius (Jul 8, 2009)

I once designed a UI for the follow-on to Ra's Twisty. It would screw in, but at its full screwing, it would click into four positions (possibly five) using a ball-detent feeling mechanism (tactile click, not just sound). The first is lockout. The second is low, then medium, then high. A forward clicky in the tailcap activates the light at the brightness dialed in. 

Levels are 6, 60, and 600 lumens from a SSC P7; beam pattern is akin to a KL4. Possible fourth level is 0.6 lumens, for prowling around to go to the bathroom while everyone else is asleep.


----------



## frank13 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: what mode do you like most for flashlight*

For home use, on/off
For outdoor use, medium/ High/Low/ Low Low/SoS/Strobe
For purpose use, High/Strobe/Low low low. ( I hate strobe,it hurt eyes)

Different situation needs different mode setting.


----------



## old4570 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: what mode do you like most for flashlight*

Hi-Med-Lo ... Thank you ...


----------



## picard (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: what mode do you like most for flashlight*

HI-Med-Low setting

I can't tolerate strobe. I don't need to use strobe. I don't know if anyone used strobe for practical purpose. :thinking:


----------



## Marduke (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: what mode do you like most for flashlight*



picard said:


> I can't tolerate strobe. I don't need to use strobe. I don't know if anyone used strobe for practical purpose. :thinking:



I always carry at least one light with strobe, provided you NEVER have to cycle through it if you do not intend to. 

It sure beats being that guy on the cellphone at an event saying "Can you see me waving my arms? I'm right over here... No, no, look towards your left.... No, your other left.... You're looking right at me.... Just stay there, I'll come get you."

Instead it plays out "Can you see my strobe? Yes? Great, see you in a second!"


----------



## thedeske (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: what mode do you like most for flashlight*



picard said:


> HI-Med-Low setting
> 
> I can't tolerate strobe. I don't need to use strobe. I don't know if anyone used strobe for practical purpose. :thinking:



There was a recent story on this board about using strobe to help someone on a highway roadside. A very good story.

I agree, SOS seems useless.

Low/High or Low/Med/High


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Jul 9, 2009)

Chrontius - Screw in the head or the tail or a separate ring? The fact that you could feel the change in levels is impressive.


----------



## m16a (Jul 9, 2009)

Hands down, it is that of my HDS/RaLights Clicky. A close second would currently be the Nitecore Smart PD. I like being able to have instant access to my light levels of need, and to change up the level should I need different amounts of light that my current levels do not meet.


----------



## Chrontius (Jul 9, 2009)

Screw the head down to tighten. I don't see the point of a separate ring on a light so small, and it'd be harder to grab just the right spot.


----------



## hyperloop (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: what mode do you like most for flashlight*

the mode i like best is the one that suits my needs at that moment when i need the light, which is why i really appreciate Jetbeam's IBS UI which allows me to individually program 3 modes for anticipated needs.


----------



## Drudge (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: what mode do you like most for flashlight*

Med High --> High --> Low --> Med


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: what mode do you like most for flashlight*



lctorana said:


> On-Off


 
+1 
 
I own so many veering flashlights, I want max power:devil:, if I want less I’ll pull out a duller light, if I want more run time I’ll change out the batteries. If I used a multimode for everything none of my other lights would get used:mecry:.


----------



## Wiggle (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: what mode do you like most for flashlight*

Reverse Clicky: Low->Med->High + memory
Forward Clicky: On/Off


----------



## lolzertank (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: what mode do you like most for flashlight*

Forward Clickies...

On - Off 

Reverse Clickies... 

Low - Med - High (with memory)


----------



## MWClint (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: what mode do you like most for flashlight*

i have enough lights of varying levels that on-off suits me fine.

high is usually in my pocket, and low is on my keychain.


----------



## Deathyak (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: what mode do you like most for flashlight*

low-high-annoying blinking thing


----------



## strinq (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: what mode do you like most for flashlight*

Momentary > Med > High > Low


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: what mode do you like most for flashlight*

One mode!

*Bright as Hell! :huh:*

(But I do carry a Fenix L0D Rebel 80 as a back-up light, in case I need a bit lower output).


----------



## rockz4532 (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: what mode do you like most for flashlight*

Fenix UI
Low-Med-High-SOS
Turbo-StRoBe


----------



## kaichu dento (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: what mode do you like most for flashlight*

My favorite mode during daytime when I'm usually trying to look around the shed in dark corners while there is bright light all around would be high.

At night it would be usually the lowest mode available, unless I'm searching for something.


----------



## kaichu dento (Jul 13, 2009)

One of my favorites is my 120P. I have it set for 4 levels starting with lowest possible, then 2 clicks to second brighness, 3 clicks to third and push-hold for max. I can always access the third level from either one or two by using 3 clicks, and I can toggle between first and second levels with 2 clicks. Everyone should at least try one of these Novatacs if they haven't already!

I've had a U2 in my hands for a couple weeks and really like the stepped levels and spacing between them. It would be just about perfect if there was a true low-low like my Titan, but the UI is perfect for someone who likes a range of brightnesses available and doesn't care about anything other than straight light.


----------



## frank13 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: what mode do you like most for flashlight*

1 mode controled by click switch; then 5 mode should be changed by twisting the switch; with memory for the last mode


----------



## Black Rose (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: what mode do you like most for flashlight*

low-medium-high (with memory)


----------



## frank13 (Jul 15, 2009)

My ideal US--1 mode controled by click switch; then 5 mode should be changed by twisting the switch; No memory for the last mode

Olight M30 has got nice UI (one tail switch with one button on the side to change modes). It's convenient to operate.With memory, the tailcap can switch on the last mode. But personally i do not think the memory function is necessary .The tail switch should be always one mode (fully on) when switching on,then to change modes by press the side button.


----------



## Blacksidesniper (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: what mode do you like most for flashlight*

My preference is Off-moonlight-low-med-high (Or Turbo)-tactical strobe. With memory definatly. :naughty:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: what mode do you like most for flashlight*

100% output!


----------



## kwkarth (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: what mode do you like most for flashlight*

deleted


----------



## 325addict (Jul 16, 2009)

Any UI using a selector ring (either a continuously variable one, or one with at least six settings) in combination with a forward clicky.

A good example is the Surefire U2, or better even, the UB3 Invictus. This one even has an "off" position at the selector ring, so you have in fact TWO on/off switches. By the way, in the UB3 a "MaxBlast" function is built-in into the tailcap: press it fully in ANY brightness-setting, and the maximum light (350 out-of-the-front Lumens!) will shine...
Why this one is so good?
A: there's an "automatic" memory, as the brightness is determined by a mechanical setting, not an electronic one,
B: INSTANTLY accessible, even when you want to go from the lowest to the brightest setting, it requires just one turn on that ring, which can be done in almost zero seconds,
C: one handed operation is possible.
D: virtually ANYBODY can operate it. Try this with a multimode on-off-on-off-on light, that, on top of that is equipped with a twisty tailcap.
People already don't get the point of a twisty tailcap ("Hey!! That switch is broken! I cannot switch it on constantly!!") so they surely will not get the point of switching it on and off rapidly to get to the next level :mecry:

one of the least favorable in my opinion are multi-mode twisties where I have to _turn _that light on-off-on-off-on to reach the third level. These definitely are two-hands operation flashlights, and the time and effort you have to spend to get them to the next level is just too much: I let it in the setting it is, when switched on...


Timmo.


----------



## alpg88 (Jul 16, 2009)

iq switch,


----------



## kwkarth (Jul 16, 2009)

Basically, there are two DIFFERENT primary needs. That of a tactical user, and that of a general purpose user.

The tactical user needs instant access to a known state or mode and it's most often a need for the brightest or most visually disorienting for whom the light is unleashed upon.

The casual user typically wants the lowest brightest or the last brightness that was recently used, although initial state is typically not a life or death situation for a casual user.

First, let me say that I like the two button system employed by the M30.

The forward clicky is always on or off only. The 2nd button is used to select alternate modes with the light already on. If primary button is off, pressing 2nd button gives instant access to tactical strobe mode.

Well done Olight!

Something similar could be done with one button alone..
There would be 2 selectable general modes of operation;
1. Tactical
2. General Purpose

In the tactical mode, the foreward clicky sequence would be strobe, high, medium, low.

In the GP mode, the foreward clicky sequence would be low, medium, high, sos.

Selecting between the two general modes could be accomplished by 1/2 rotation of the head, or tailcap.

__________________


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Jul 16, 2009)

alpg88 said:


> iq switch,



Please describe how it works.


----------



## jimmy1970 (Jul 16, 2009)

Favourite user Interface: Ra Clicky/Novatac programmable interface - it can be what ever you want it to be.

Least liked interface: Low, medium, high, SOS with no memory & reverse clicky!:thumbsdow

Each to their own, just not for me.

James...


----------



## kaichu dento (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: what mode do you like most for flashlight*

Since most people are posting their favorite UI, and that seems to have been the OP's intent, as opposed to favorite mode, I wonder if one of the Mods could merge this with the currently running 'Favorite UI' thread? 

If not, it would be nice to see more answers with favorite mode instead of favorite UI posted here.


----------



## scarlet (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: what mode do you like most for flashlight*

If I were to have to choose a single mode, it would have to be a "TURBO" or "HIGH" one. The more light the better, no? Of course, spare batteries would have to be on hand, but there are many instances where I truely need a lot of light, and I am thankful for my brighter lights.


----------



## nzgunnie (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: what mode do you like most for flashlight*

If it's multi mode, then L-M-H at the most. Even low - high is just fine.

No strobe, no SOS.

I wont buy lights with those features now.


----------



## KiwiMark (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: what mode do you like most for flashlight*

I have a variety of lights with a variety of modes. My Jetbeam Jet-I torches have 3 user settable modes so I set them like so:
Mode A (always comes on to this mode first) - absolute minimum to cause minimal hurt to my eyes if I use this in the middle of the night.
Mode B - Useful medium, good amount of light for typical use with better run time than full output.
Mode C - Full maximum output for when you need the most the torch can produce.

These modes work well and make the torch very versatile & useful.

But my Jet-IIIM is pretty good too - it has only 2 modes: Head tightened is for max output and head loosened is programmable to whatever you need (min/strobe/med/whatever). I programmed it to minimum output (around 2 Lumen). This torch has a forward clicky and you have just on/off from the button - ultra simple.

Sometimes it is nice to have a torch that you can just turn on and use, ignoring other modes that it may have. My Fenix L0D can be twisted on and used - it comes on to a useful medium output and you don't generally need to worry about the low-high-strobe-sos modes. Just tighten the head, use the light then loosen the head to turn it off. I do like that I have the option of lower output with a longer run time as well as a higher output for more light.

Most UI types work well enough, but I am not a big fan of Hi-med-low - you wouldn't want to turn on something like that in the middle of the night because the first setting would be painful and stuff up your night vision. My Jet-IIIM is better - I can check the head is loose then click the switch for a low that won't be painful on my dark adapted eyes.


----------



## Owen (Jul 24, 2009)

I was thinking about this thread yesterday. Funny how accustomed you can get to any given UI. 

Away from work, my current EDC is a modded E2L which goes low to high, whether from back to back momentary bumps, or clicks--favorite UI for a utility light, btw. 
My last EDC light, a C2-HA with Malkoff M60WLF and Z58 clicky, goes everywhere in my bag, and currently sees very little use. I did use it a few times the last couple of days, though, and each time I double-tapped the tailswitch. 
I know the light is single stage, but when I turn the light on, I'm now conditioned to seeing low mode. So when I want full output, I automatically tap it twice. When I want the low mode that isn't there, and the light comes on on "high", I double tap it, apparently expecting to get back to low.
So my C2 now gets double-tapped every time I use it. 
I'm sure there's a lesson in there somewhere. 
Or maybe my single mode light has just become too complicated for me

Did think it strange that I have not done this with my work light, which is also a single stage clicky...


----------



## computernut (Jul 24, 2009)

I liked the interface of my E2L (clicky) until I got my A2 (twisty). 

The two-stage clicky needs a double tap to get high which works well. If high came on first like the E2DL I wouldn't like it as much.

The twisty just needs to be pushed in all the way to get high. It's not as convenient to put it on constant as you have to twist the tail cap but it's nice I can twist it part way in to lock it on low and push it in all the way to get high for brief bursts. You can also twist it out a bit and lock out high so you don't blast your night vision. 

I do miss the 'click' when I pull it out to illuminate something, I'm missing that dramatic effect with the twisty  I liked the twisty so much I got an L1 for my EDC now.


----------



## Owen (Jul 24, 2009)

Know what you mean. I had a similarly modded L1 before the E2L(sold it to fund the E2L). I love that UI, too, but tend to use this light in constant on most of the time, so I'm happy to have the clicky. Plus, the L1 wasn't Li-ion friendly, while I use a 17670 in the E2L. 

To tell the truth, though, if the L1 clip didn't get on my nerves, I probably would have tried to get a mod done with a Li-ion compatible board like the GD500, and kept it. It really was a sweet little light.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 26, 2009)

Single mode only, or anything like the SureFire A2/L1/L2. I'm done playing with complicated toys.. Keep it simple, it's a tool...


----------



## Gatsby (Jul 30, 2009)

I think, probably too much, about UIs (whether it's flashlights, phones, computers, PDA's, etc...) and generally prefer intuitive and easy.

When it comes to flashlights I agree that use makes a big difference, I am not in frequent tactical situations but appreciate the value of an on/off clickie with momentary and a different method to change levels (if there are any). That filters into even the Fenix L1Tv2.0 which I do like and use with some regularity as an around the house task light. But as mostly a casual user I have become somewhat picky about what works and doesn't work for me. For example - lights that come on in high with no memory are a deal breaker - and even come on in medium is close - and I'm no fan of strobe and particularly SOS (I remain puzzled at this feature - if I'm stuck on a desert island I'm not sure my little Fenix light is going to get me rescued...). 

All that being said I am an unabashed fan of the Arc4/HDS/Novatac/Ra heritage UI. I like the low low as I walk around the house late at night and check on the kids, etc... I like a medium task level and I like being able to access maximum brightness. Actually the "secondary" level is nice but I could dispense with it and have just three. Still, the ability to to to max or lowest from either primary or secondary, _and back again_, as well as toggleing between primary and secondary is extremely useful. And every level (well other than max) can be user set to what you like/want and use. The relative ease of adjusting the levels introduced with the Novatac lights is gravy - I don't use it that much but it is nice to know you can rapidly adjust on the fly. I admit that it isn't that intuitive, but for a complex programmable light it is pretty well conceived and I also admit that part of the appeal for me may be that I am very used to using it!

I think my least favorite - other than no memory cycling lights that start on high or medium - is multimode twisties (other than two stage ones which make sense), the kind you have to twist on and off multiple times to get something to happen. For me, at least, that just isn't very user friendly or easy to use.


----------



## alpg88 (Jul 30, 2009)

Flashlight Aficionado said:


> Please describe how it works.



http://www.niteize.com/productdetail.php?category_id=28&product_id=125


----------



## kwkarth (Aug 17, 2009)

kwkarth said:


> Basically, there are two DIFFERENT primary needs. That of a tactical user, and that of a general purpose user.
> 
> The tactical user needs instant access to a known state or mode and it's most often a need for the brightest or most visually disorienting for whom the light is unleashed upon.
> 
> ...



I really like the UI on the Fenix TK40! Brilliant!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2009)

A2 ftw imho. And single mode forward clickies/tk11 type of interface.

Fully programmable UI's seem great. Yet to try one though.

Hate any reverse clicky.


----------



## SilentK (Aug 17, 2009)

I like the quark tactical interface the best. I think it keeps it simple, yet you can still have a choice


----------



## kwkarth (Aug 17, 2009)

SilentK said:


> I like the quark tactical interface the best. I think it keeps it simple, yet you can still have a choice



Yes, the Quark Tactical UI is a nice design.


----------



## Barry0892 (Sep 26, 2014)

*Do you prefer Low/Mid/High or High/Mid/Low?*

Do you prefer Low/Mid/High or High/Mid/Low?


----------



## Burgess (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: Do you prefer Low/Mid/High or High/Mid/Low?*

I prefer Low - Medium - High 

(with no memory)


I've NEVER used SOS mode.
(but not saying anything against it, as long as it's well-hidden)


Only time i've used Strobe is when playing around with it.
Never more than that.

(but i can certainly see where it COULD be an attention-getter)


----------



## Burgess (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: Do you prefer Low/Mid/High or High/Mid/Low?*

BTW --


Welcome to CandlePowerForums !


:welcome:
_


----------



## Mr.Freeze (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: Do you prefer Low/Mid/High or High/Mid/Low?*

well, i prefer only a 2 mode setup:

low/high for backup lights
high/low for tactical lights


----------



## martinaee (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: Do you prefer Low/Mid/High or High/Mid/Low?*

Personally it just depends on the light you are using and in a way becoming VERY personal with your light. I don't have that big of a collection, but as a result I know exactly how all my light operate perfectly. My original LD20 cycled up from low and I loved that light. My TK11 is perma-locked on turbo and I like just knowing that it will come on full blast. My single digital switch Fenix lights are low/med/high with memory.

I don't own a TK09 but really like the way the turbo and then other modes function on that light.


----------



## Barry0892 (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: Do you prefer Low/Mid/High or High/Mid/Low?*

Thank you. You don't like mode memory, do you? I hate to click forever to the last mode I used.


----------



## Barry0892 (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: Do you prefer Low/Mid/High or High/Mid/Low?*

How long does your turbo mode last?


martinaee said:


> Personally it just depends on the light you are using and in a way becoming VERY personal with your light. I don't have that big of a collection, but as a result I know exactly how all my light operate perfectly. My original LD20 cycled up from low and I loved that light. My TK11 is perma-locked on turbo and I like just knowing that it will come on full blast. My single digital switch Fenix lights are low/med/high with memory.
> 
> I don't own a TK09 but really like the way the turbo and then other modes function on that light.


----------



## Norm (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: Do you prefer Low/Mid/High or High/Mid/Low?*

Two identical threads merged with similar threads, one duplicate post deleted - Norm


----------



## GordoJones88 (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: Do you prefer Low/Mid/High or High/Mid/Low?*



Barry0892 said:


> Do you prefer Low/Mid/High or High/Mid/Low?



Yes.


----------



## Norm (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: Do you prefer Low/Mid/High or High/Mid/Low?*



GordoJones88 said:


> Yes.



:devil:


----------



## AirmanV (Sep 27, 2014)

For me it depends on the situation. I have different lights for different roles. For example, my recreational lights I use for camping/hiking/etc I prefer multiple modes that start out in a Low mode. For my work (LEO) I carry two duty lights (or 3 depending). One is a single output P2X Fury and the other a dual output P3X Fury. I carry both of them on my duty belt. This is why I prefer SureFire lights for my job (military reserve, LEO), and Fenix/Nitecore lights for recreational use, as they are more fitting. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## martinaee (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: Do you prefer Low/Mid/High or High/Mid/Low?*



Barry0892 said:


> How long does your turbo mode last?



Sorry were you asking me a question? I got confused on whatever happend in the last few posts here lol. If so the turbo on the TK11 with an Eagletac 3100mAh is 2 or more hours? Maybe 3? I never really tested it. I don't know about the TK09... I really want that light though. I should have purchased one when they were I think 15-20 dollars off at BrightGuy. They still had supplies of the original TK09 which were dubbed the TK12 still and were discounting them. I think they are gone now though.


----------



## Stanley Spadowski (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: Do you prefer Low/Mid/High or High/Mid/Low?*

From the small amount of flashlights I've tried so far, I am preferring my Eagletac T25C2's UI the most. Simple twisting with _pre-select_ before turning the light on in the first place. In short order the positions become muscle memory and second nature to interface with. If I want to go low->med->high or high->med->low, all I have to do is twist the head accordingly before I turn the light on. Simple. 

Superfluous blinky modes are available in abundance, but well hidden in the UI outside of regular use. There is no getting to them unless you purposefully do so. If desired, you can toggle the option for double click instant access to Strobe 1 on or off, or even program it into a tactical operating mode. 

Great UI.

The only caveat I find with it is the way you access the lowest (4th) mode, and that the lowest mode could stand to be lower than it is, but it's not a deal breaker to me. 

I much prefer the Eagletac's UI over the other lights I've used so far, which the others cover some of the common types of UI/mode switching available in lights. (Ultrafire WF-502B, Convoy S?, Thrunite TN12 2014, and a Niteye Eye10) After using the T25C2, I'm thinking my next light will be another Eagletac; if not an Eagletac, a requirement would definitely be something that is very very similar to the Eagletacs UI. 


Cheers


----------



## kaichu dento (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: Do you prefer Low/Mid/High or High/Mid/Low?*

Airman and Stanley - Just wanted to say how much I like the way you posted why your favorite UI's are a good match for you, as I think this manner of posting is the best that can be offered to those trying to determine what they need, or will like.

Instead of saying that your favorites are the best, you explained why they're the best for you. 

Look forward to reading many more posts from you guys in the future.


----------



## Lord Bear (Feb 13, 2015)

*User Interface...*

I really dig the Zebralight SC600 UI. Even more the control ring of an HDS Rotary. One handedness IMHO is a must for any UI...


----------



## kj2 (Feb 14, 2015)

ZL has a nice UI, but I would prefer a full click would turn on moonlight instead of high, and a long press would get me high instead of moonlight.

Also like the UI on my TK12, later named TK09. Comes on in High and with a tap it switches between modes.


----------



## Cato (Feb 14, 2015)

Original Novatac: high -press- strobe. Perfect for a defense oriented light


----------



## Tapis (Feb 15, 2015)

kj2 said:


> ZL has a nice UI, but I would prefer a full click would turn on moonlight instead of high, and a long press would get me high instead of moonlight.


I never thought about that, but yes indeed it makes more sense and would certainly help avoid all the mistakes I make with this light.


----------



## kj2 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tapis said:


> I never thought about that, but yes indeed it makes more sense and would certainly help avoid all the mistakes I make with this light.


Would avoid blinding myself too  Now I cover the lens with my hand, just to make sure, I won't blind myself.


----------



## Charles L. (Feb 15, 2015)

Zebralight's UI is one of my two favorites for sure. I got over blinding myself pretty quickly -- not that it didn't happen at first  Still a quick click for moonlight and longer press for full-on is an intriguing suggestion.

Only UI I like more is an infinitely-variable ring, but added length and weight are an inevitable trade-off for the ring.


----------



## blackadder911 (Feb 15, 2015)

kj2 said:


> ZL has a nice UI, but I would prefer a full click would turn on moonlight instead of high, and a long press would get me high instead of moonlight.
> 
> Also like the UI on my TK12, later named TK09. Comes on in High and with a tap it switches between modes.


In the matter of self defense it's easier, practical and applicable that short click for full lumens.


----------



## kj2 (Feb 15, 2015)

blackadder911 said:


> In the matter of self defense it's easier, practical and applicable that short click for full lumens.



True, but for self defense I prefer a tail clicky.


----------



## blackadder911 (Feb 15, 2015)

kj2 said:


> True, but for self defense I prefer a tail clicky.


Yes! Agree.. if we had an option for sure [emoji1]


----------



## alpg88 (Feb 15, 2015)

just bought few switches\pots for my future builds, love them, can't believe I had no idea such existed, it is a potentiometer with pull out\on, push in\off.

very simple ui, pull knob out, light comes on, turn the knob for brightness adjust 0-100, push back in, light shuts off. 

however it is next to useless for regular\tubular shape flashlights.


----------



## jjp888 (Feb 20, 2015)

About my dream of perfect user interface.. Just two side electronic switches.
One should turn on the flashlight when slightly pressed(this switch must be recessed ),if you keep holding it it should act as a momentary (as on Hds ).when on this switch must cycle through different modes in the increasing order and to turn off this switch must be pressed and hold on for 1 sec.
The other mode button should not be recessed.
The other mode button should change the modes in the decreasing order.This switch also should provide a short cut to moon light mode when it's pressed and hold on from off position.Moon light should be absent from the regular mode selecting path.
Double click any mode switch to access highest mode irrespective of flashlight being on or off and triple click for strobe .

This would be my most favourite UI if any manufacturer do so.
Currently my favourite UI is that of HDS rotary and of my zebralight sc52.
.


----------



## twin63 (Feb 21, 2015)

My favorite UI is the Foursevens Quark Pro interface. My first quality light was a 4Sevens Quark AA back in 2009. The interface is what I'm used to, plus it's nearly perfect for my needs.

Runner up would be the UI on my HDS EDC 120. I've never re-programmed it. The factory-set modes work great for me.


----------



## desmobob (Feb 21, 2015)

My new favorite is the tail switch and forward ring control on my Jetbeam RRT0 SE. 

My previous two "good" flashlights were (are) the Nitecore Smart PD D10 and D20. I love those lights, but always seem to struggle with the control, plus, I have to leave the tail cap partially unscrewed to prevent battery drain.

My new RRT0 SE (one of the best birthday presents ever!) is very simple to use. I just picked up the Xtar MP2 charger and a couple of spare Optronic 700mah RCR123 cells to go with it.

My EDC is a Fenix LOD. I actually don't mind the forward twisty control on this one, except for the fact that pocket pressure can sometimes activate the light (with occasionally humorous consequences).

Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## Shaquanda (Mar 3, 2015)

For my Tacticool the old P6 push or twist one setting on! For the everyday flashlight anything but twist the bezel or multi click the tail cap. Ie, dial separate
switch etc.


----------



## fcbrian (Mar 14, 2015)

I've gotta go with ZL. I've only had one for a few weeks but one button does it all. Short click, long click, double click . I'm hooked .


----------



## reppans (Mar 14, 2015)

twin63 said:


> My favorite UI is the Foursevens Quark Pro interface. My first quality light was a 4Sevens Quark AA back in 2009. The interface is what I'm used to, plus it's nearly perfect for my needs.
> 
> Runner up would be the UI on my HDS EDC 120. I've never re-programmed it. The factory-set modes work great for me.



My two favorites as well - momentary max from ON (any lower mode in use) is my all time favorite UI feature..... and very rare. The HDS has the programmability advantage, but I set up their mode spacing/UI to be pretty much the same. Quark has the efficiency and battery versatility advantage.


----------



## kaichu dento (Mar 27, 2015)

Although the HDS Rotary is my present favorite, I think the standard Clicky still stands as my personal favorite.

Not as quickly tunable, but four modes will cover most anything you need and give sudden access to a wide range of output variance in a predictable, and user chosen fashion.


----------



## JPA261 (Mar 27, 2015)

As much as I like my HDS rotary UI, I still find that the Surefire LX2 and EB1 Tactical is my favorite UI. Soft press for low and press harder you get max output.


----------



## markr6 (Mar 27, 2015)

Zebralight for me. I really wish I could get into other brands but this one is just the best. Immediately start in low, high, and easy enough to get into medium as well. Enough programmability to be useful without being too complicated. All models (somewhat) share this UI, so once you get used to it you're set.


----------



## kaichu dento (Mar 27, 2015)

Within in just the last few posts we've chosen UI's ranging from ones with no learning curve to ones requiring active participation by the user to even access all functions. I own lights with all of the major listed UI's and find it also enjoyable to use some of my lesser favorite UI's, and not only just to spend a bit of time with some of the other excellent lights I have, but also chosen depending on what I'm planning on doing with them on a given day.

Doesn't happen often anymore, but I'll still grab one of my Surefire's, more often than not the E1L and its perfected dual modes, and then from time to time the E2E/E1e combination, which being single mode lights just don't get any easier.

I'll always admire my Zebralights and innovative UI they've given us, especially when they also allowed us to customize high, medium and low levels on the fly, but try as I may, one of the CPF favorite UI's has kept itself mostly present in my collection as lights I like, but don't tend to carry.
It can be tempting to suggest that only flashaholics would ever be dedicated enough to internalize the Zebralight UI, but I have one friend who while not a flashholic, is a technology lover and he absolutely fell for the SC52w as his favorite and because he spent the requisite time to learn it, likes it over any other light I've shown him. Still, they do require time to teach proper command execution to the hand and I see them as a risky light to carry in any situation requiring that high never be turned on with any but the most practiced of users.

We all have to determine what light will fill the needs of the moment and the UI's I immediately reach for when going out with photographers in the dark are ones that allow no possibility of accidental high activation, meaning my good old V10R Ti, TC-R1, memory activated HDS Clicky or Rotary. 

None of these UI's mentioned in the entire thread deserve the title of best for all users, but they all definitely earn the title of best for specific users, or specific usages.


----------



## desmobob (Mar 27, 2015)

I LOVE Zebralight's interface for its programmability and layout. It's my favorite so far.

I really like Thrunite's UI which allows easy mode switching and retains a firefly and strobe mode, but keeps them out of the main mode cycling. 

I really like my Jetbeam RRT-0 SE's UI with the tail clicky and mode ring. 

I like the simple twisty modes on my Fenix LOD and the tail clicky+mode button interface of my UC35, too. The two separate switch arrangement controlling the flood and spot beams on my Fenix HP25 headlamp is pretty darn handy, as well.

And how could you not just love the simple interface on the good ol' SureFire 6P? 

I think the only UI that I never really warmed up to is the one on my NiteCore Smart PD D10 and D20 lights with the ramping brightness level.

Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## GearHunter (Mar 29, 2015)

Very interesting thread. 
I enjoy seeing what others need/use/want. For me the best UI is HDS because it's also MY UI. I've found that leaving it in customize mode the UI is fluid and can be what I want/need at any given time. Changing from moon-low-med-high to high-moon -strobe-med to only momentary high can be done in under 2 mins on the fly when ever needed. 
I don't think I could go back to what a manufacture decides is best for me or to having to decide which light to carry for a given day/event....Henry calls them "EDC" because they truly are! 
Sorry if I sound like a fanboy, but....


----------



## markr6 (May 7, 2015)

Zebralight is still my favorite, but I'm really liking this one I recently picked up since you can program 24 different options!!

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?400781-PFlexPro-Convoy-M1-XP-L-V6-3D-1480-lumens!

Forward clickly, anywhere from 1 to 6 modes.


----------



## MountainKing (May 11, 2015)

The Quark Pro has a very interesting mode but is not a forward clicky.
Moonlight, low, med, high. Twist head for Turbo. NO Memory. So awesome.

Zebralight. Same as the Quark Pro. No memory for on/off. Instant moonlight/turbo and 6 configurable outputs.


----------



## masterP (May 15, 2015)

surefire single mode twist on, twist off. press for momentary

nothing to break, foolproof, simple. one step

least favorite? anything you need to twist or click through every single mode just to get some decent light

if it takes you 7 steps to get where you're going, there's something terribly wrong


----------



## kaichu dento (May 15, 2015)

masterP said:


> least favorite? anything you need to twist or click through every single mode just to get some decent light
> 
> if it takes you 7 steps to get where you're going, there's something terribly wrong


That's one of the greatest things about McGizmo memory, always back on using the last mode chosen.


----------



## ozzie_c_cobblepot (May 18, 2015)

A slightly modified DriverVNX2 - with support for hidden first mode and momentary.

<CutPasteFromVinhUI>
User Interface:



From OFF: A quick tap switches the light on in the previously used mode. (Last mode memory effect)
From ON: A quick tap switches the light off
From ON: A press&hold cycles through the modes in the selected mode group
From OFF: A press&hold from switches the light on in the first mode of the selected group. (No last mode memory effect)
From ON or OFF: A double-tap activate the hidden mode.

</CutPasteFromVinhUI>

Hidden first mode: Make the first mode in the group hidden, for example like the O-Light Baton UI. To me, this complication only makes sense when the first mode is moonlight, so it should perhaps be configurable.

Momentary: Since double-click advances to the last mode, make double-click-and-hold be a momentary version of that, where releasing the button reverts back to the level you were at (including if the light were off).


----------



## ozzie_c_cobblepot (May 18, 2015)

Alternatively, the OLight S30 UI has exactly the DriverVNX2 UI, with the "hidden first mode" complication included. (Obviously it does not have configurable levels). With that specific model, the side switch should really be more recessed (a la Zebralight), and the leveling IMO is not good. Add momentary turbo via double-click-and-hold too, and it would be great.

*Leveling*
Instead of:
(1) > 20 > 100 > 600 > (1000)

I would prefer either of the following
(.1) > 5 > 30 > 200 > (1000) // 3 main modes ("low"-"med"-"high")
(.1) > 15 > 200 > (1000) // 2 main modes ("indoor"-"outdoor")

*Momentary turbo (and strobe!)*
The problem with the UI as-is is that while it allows for instant access (from both off and on) to turbo, it actually takes some time to "get back" to whatever level you were at. Momentary strobe support is less important, since triple-click does not advance the mode, but it would be nice. Last comment on momentary: I really like the "smart forward clicky" that O-Light has in the M22 and M18 Maverick. It's quite elegant - the first press gets the memorized mode and the second press always gets turbo, and never interferes with the first mode memorized. Achieving something similar with either the DriverVNX2 or the S30 UI would be a nice addition, and would be intuitive. (It is unfortunate that the M18 Maverick does not have a moonlight level.)


----------



## reppans (May 18, 2015)

ozzie_c_cobblepot said:


> *Momentary turbo (and strobe!)*
> The problem with the UI as-is is that while it allows for instant access (from both off and on) to turbo, it actually takes some time to "get back" to whatever level you were at.



That's my Grail UI feature - a momentary max from any lower mode in use (that returns back the same lower mode)... Sort of like car high beam flashers.


----------



## ozzie_c_cobblepot (May 18, 2015)

You can get it with the HDS or with the EagTac TX25C2.

And in the spirit of high-beams, there's always the Zebralight "double click", which is kind of like non-momentary high beams.


----------



## cland72 (May 18, 2015)

reppans said:


> That's my Grail UI feature - a momentary max from any lower mode in use (that returns back the same lower mode)... Sort of like car high beam flashers.



Have you tried the Surefire L1/EB1/EB2/LX2 UI? Seems like it would be exactly what you're after.


----------



## reppans (May 18, 2015)

Appreciate the input guys... most of those lights have been previously suggested HERE. As a big night vision and sub-/low-lumen fan, I've now since purchased an HDS, which I do love and it does suffice in this capacity (albeit a bit slow). ZL UIs are too slow, and "pat-your-head/rub-your-belly," for this application though. 

Been itching to get a SF, that UI does sound it's fast enough to signal morse between max and low, just hesitant as I prefer 4.2v support, floodier, and lower lows. So for now my Quark Pros (work-around) and HDS are covering this UI feature, and perhaps I should add a momentary plunger to my El Capitan. 

Thanks for the input


----------

